# question sur ibook mac OS 9.2



## alibabouche (27 Août 2010)

bonjour
j'ai récupéré un ibook  n° de model est le UV150441 LPZ

il fonctionne sous OS 9.2

avec 129 mo de memoire dont 34 mo dédié à OS

j'aimerai avoir des infos sur le processeur installé sur ce materiel SVP

de plus, est-il envisageable de lui installer un navigateur internet ?  un systeme d'exploitation plus récent ? y a t'il un moyen d'augmenter la ram ?

d'avance merci

bien à vous


----------

